# 13000 volts



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Can't think of anything that would prohibit it. I've run it in conduit across a roof before, for an expansion to put a new electrical room opposite side of a building from the service equipment.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

NEC doesn't apply if it's owned by the utility. How high in the air was it?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MDShunk said:


> Can't think of anything that would prohibit it. I've run it in conduit across a roof before, for an expansion to put a new electrical room opposite side of a building from the service equipment.



Is this one of those "I have no business doing this but I'm doing it anyway" deals? :vs_laugh: Not that it's all that hard - run conduit, pull Okonite or whatever. Did you terminate it too or sub it out?


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

Bird dog said:


> NEC doesn't apply if it's owned by the utility. How high in the air was it?


It’s owned by the company that ownes the building it’s exposed 13000v cable in cable tray


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Don't tell anybody! :devil3:


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

We do it where I work here all the time.. but it is a nuke plant..lol


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

We install that in cable trays outside also, ours is 40 feet in air, enters buildings in rigid conduit to gear though


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

MTW said:


> Is this one of those "I have no business doing this but I'm doing it anyway" deals? :vs_laugh: Not that it's all that hard - run conduit, pull Okonite or whatever. Did you terminate it too or sub it out?


Rent-a-splicer.:wink: It was a cold shrink kit. Pretty straightforward.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Switchgear277 said:


> Today I saw in a parking garage 13000 volt cable ran across a parking garage in exposeed in cable tray I couldn’t believe it .
> 
> The only time I have been expose to 13,ooo volt it’s under ground in conduit and the trench was buried I. Concreat .
> 
> ...


Ok,
Now you have to go back and get a pic.
We have some cable splicers here and they are going to have some sea stories for us.

I do a double take when I see it coming down the side of a utility pole on a side walk, flying free and the the plastic U Guard missing. :sad:


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

We've done lots of it with Teck Cable in trays to feed motors and substations in the industrial side of things.. 

One site had a shear wind go through and lift the high voltage cable tray up and over a building while the motor was running.. That would have made a heck of a boom I'm guessing!


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

We have several rooms in the terminal that only utility has access to. the 13K is just run across the floor into the xformer. All other areas the 13K is in a duct bank.


Tim


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I've run miles of 5KV TEK cable in trays inside of buildings and some 15KV. 

It's code compliant and in my opinion, there's nothing wrong with it though it's going to make a pretty big bang if someone does something stupid to it.......


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

what type of cable is it? metal enclosed?

if its not, you guys and gals don't think 110.31(B)(1) forbids it? i thought that's why everyone uses armored cable for MV cable in situations like the one described, i'm not seeing where the cable type was described.

(i know it could be grandfathered in, but i don't think that's what the op is talking about)

and also i'm not reading whether it is accessible to unqualified people or not, is it elevated out of reach everywhere?


----------



## UnlimitedCurrent (Sep 14, 2018)

Switchgear277 said:


> Today I saw in a parking garage 13000 volt cable ran across a parking garage in exposeed in cable tray I couldn’t believe it .
> 
> The only time I have been expose to 13,ooo volt it’s under ground in conduit and the trench was buried I. Concreat .
> 
> ...



Could be temporary by utility. I see this once in a while. Sometimes in a apt complex I have seen 15KV concentric run on the ground around the complex into UG locations. Should be cones and caution tape...or...maybe I just didn't give a **** syndrome and nobody looked come inspection time. See that a lot too unfortunately.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Could be clx running 480v but marked as 13000v to discourage the average wire thief.


----------



## stiffneck (Nov 8, 2015)

Parking garage at the local Airport? If there is a violation, the government doesn't always cite itself :innocent: Was it the "qualified" area or the "public" area of the garage?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Shielded cable w/stress cones? Covered cable tray, or "ladder" rack? Rated tray? Proper labeling every 10'? Accessible, or "guarded"?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

OP never commented back. Maybe he was looking at some chiller piping and didn't know the difference. :devil3:


----------

